# Best clinics for IUI in London



## criolinha (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi everyone   
After two years of waiting for a second child we've decided to go looking for help again. We much recently had an attempt for IUI in Portugal during hollidays but treatment ended up being canceled as I have only one tube and the fols grew on the opposite side   . My fertility doctor sayd that this is a matter of patience and IUI should work sooner or later for us. It wasn't a good restart but we're willing to give as many chances as we need to achive a BFP   .
Can anyone share experiences about clinics in London? We live in East London but the distance is not important... we're looking for the best   . Also can you tell me how long do we have to wait for a first appointment?
I gess I'll be around here offten from now on.
Thanks!


----------



## mrsotter (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Criolinha,

As for naming the best clinics for IUI, I am not sure I can help to much beyond telling you about my experience. 
I am about to do my second IUI at CRGH in a few days, in July we did our first one there, it was unfortunately unsuccessful.

That said, I have found CRGH to be very good, and all the doctors I have seen have been very good, explaining exactly what we needed to do and answer any questions. But because I have seen a different doctor at every stage, it is not very personal. Since it is one of the most popular/successful clinics in London, it is always busy, and appointment times tend to be more notational than real.

http://www.crgh.co.uk/ is the website. There is a thread for CRGH on the IVF board, but most of the people on the list are undergoing IVF so their experiences will be somewhat different from what you go through with IUI.

In general, most of the fertility clinics seem much more focused on IVF and IVF patients -- but this is too be expected given how invasive, lengthy and medicated and expensive that process is. I was not able to find any stats on IUI success rates for any of the top clinics, but I figured since if IUI did not prove to be successful we would be moving on to IVF anyway, so that I wanted to be at one of the best clinics for IVF.

If you have time, I would recommend checking out the various clinics' open houses where prospective patients can meet the doctors and see the premises. I went to about five, visiting Create, CRGH, CRM, London Fertility Centre, etc and based on the feeling I got from the meeting, and reviewing stats we decided on CRGH. Also there are clinic reviews on FF, and threads for most of the biggest clinics, and most of the posters on the threads don't mind getting questions about their experiences at the clinic -- all of these can help you in making this decision.

Anyway, good luck with whatever you decide, and hope you get your BFP soon.

cheers
Mrs Otter

/links


----------

